# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Grudki w ustach. Co to jest?

## ruby87

Witam,

Odkąd pamiętam mam w ustach takie grudki jak na zdjęciu. Są one na wysokości zębów, po obu stronach. Poniżej i powyżej wewnętrzna strona policzka jest gładka.



Chciałem zapytać czy jest to normalne czy jest to jakaś choroba skóry?

Z góry dziękuję za informację. Jeśli potrzebne byłoby lepszej jakości zdjęcie to postaram się zrobić, ale jest to troszkę kłopotliwe 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam to samo czy Udalo sie zdiagnozować co to jest?

----------


## AlinalDib

jeśli umieszczamy coś co nie jest naszego autorstwa to trzeba rzetelnie podawać kto napisał, gdzie wydano/wydrukowano i takie tam. 

ale nie martw sie, w razie w. to admin ponosi odpowiedzialność

----------

